# How to teach a child to...



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a questions for everybody. My 10 yro broke a toe the other week, and when we were at the emergency room the nurse, who wanted to give some motrin for the pain, told her, the same thing I been telling her for the past 2 years, "you need to start swallowing pills". You are too old for liquids, and showables are to nasty on taste.

My 15 yro decide it one day, at the age of 11, that she was going to swallow pills, and when straight to it, without help, she wil not swallow big pills, but at least she swallows them. But my 10 yro seems to be stock, she was trying to swallow an small motrin for pain, since she hurt her toe again and it swelled up, but couldn't do it. I try to show her how, but still did not work.

Does anybody has any ideas on the best way for her to learn how to swallow the pills? 

Thank you


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Have her take a sip of water or soda, juice...whatever she likes to drink best, into her mouth and hold it there...then put the pill into her mouth and swallow it with the liquid...take a normal drink right after...

This worked with my kids...and to be honest, it's still how I take pills today.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My friend had her son (age 7 1/2) learn to swallow pills by practicing with small mints. No bad side effects for practicing.  Still haven't gotten my son to try though, and he needs to.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

My mother was famous for putting it in foods. Pudding was one I remember. Most kids don't chew pudding so it just slides down.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yep just put the pill in the mouth and take it with a glass of water, just tell them to ignore the pill and swallow the water and it will go down easily.

With medication make sure you read the label, some pills are not designed for juices or milk, water is the safest bet.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

GA,

I tried that, but easier said than done. she got it half way down and then spit right out. I will try with the mints see if it works.

thanks for the suggestions. Please keep bringing them.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yea he is thinking to much about it...kids, my 8 year is the same way, you figure I was killing the kid trying to eat some new food....lol they make great actors


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Use fluids that tend to produce more secretions in the mouth, like milk, or orange juice.

My 7 yr old son who is autistic was prescribed pills and I really didn't think he would be able to swallow them. But, he popped it in his mouth took some juice - and did the swish (like with mouthwash) then swallowed. Pill never sat stationary on his tongue or palate. I was blown away. No problems with pills.

I think the tic-tac or mint idea is pretty good too.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Go w/the food, try the pudding thing, applesauce, ice cream, anything that you can put on a spoon and put the pill in  Some people just have a reflex or something it's odd. I met one chick in college who was so proud of herself for swallowing a BC pill finally. I was like wow really?! Those things are tiny...thank god she learned how to swallow them if you catch my drift lol.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Try putting the pill into a jello cube...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

LaBella said:


> I have a questions for everybody. My 10 yro broke a toe the other week, and when we were at the emergency room the nurse, who wanted to give some motrin for the pain, told her, the same thing I been telling her for the past 2 years, "you need to start swallowing pills". You are too old for liquids, and showables are to nasty on taste.
> 
> My 15 yro decide it one day, at the age of 11, that she was going to swallow pills, and when straight to it, without help, she wil not swallow big pills, but at least she swallows them. But my 10 yro seems to be stock, she was trying to swallow an small motrin for pain, since she hurt her toe again and it swelled up, but couldn't do it. I try to show her how, but still did not work.
> 
> ...



you can do what people do with their pets...
and put the pill in something the kid loves, like ice cream or a wad or peanut butter...
something that slides down with some milk or water


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Have her take a sip of water or soda, juice...whatever she likes to drink best, into her mouth and hold it there...then put the pill into her mouth and swallow it with the liquid...take a normal drink right after...
> 
> This worked with my kids...and to be honest, it's still how I take pills today.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: It also helps if they put the pill on the back HALF of the tongue too, then take a big sip of liquid and down the hatch.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

Sandy, she has done that and did not work, I am going to try the pudding thjing to see if it works.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

hey Mommy, ask your Pharmacist if they can "flavor" the medicine. My wife usually can flavor the medicine she dispenses for children with various flavors.

that could work for the liquid kind.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> hey Mommy, ask your Pharmacist if they can "flavor" the medicine. My wife usually can flavor the medicine she dispenses for children with various flavors.
> 
> that could work for the liquid kind.



If she can flavor pills
she is a magician !!!!:rofl:


as this topic
is about swallowing pills, not liquid.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Presso, my post was intended for Mommy22 and HER child and liquid medicine, not the original topic/poster.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

Hopeu, I will try your suggesstion. Thanks


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe you could try crushing the pill. When I was in the hospital there was a girl who took a lot of pills, she couldn't swallow them for various reasons. So the nurses would crush the pills up and put it into something that she liked and she would eat it. And that's how I can recall she took her pills. Maybe you could try that?


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

LoL! Nevermind! Just looked it up, bad idea. A lot of time has passed anyway did she ever swallow the pill?


----------

